# Why do some roles require a mature voice?



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

I have no knowledge of music theory (I just know what I like) and I have no knowledge of voice physiology. Recently a young friend of mine who is studying opera at the university and who is a mezzo mentioned that her favorite opera is Carmen, because the lead is sung by a mezzo, but that she will not be able to sing that role for another decade because it requires a mature voice. I asked why that is, and she said she could damage her voice by singing the role of Carmen before it is fully mature.

This morning, browsing YouTube I stumbled upon a video of an 8-year-old girl singing the famous Queen of the Night's aria from magic flute. She is really quite good, but the comments said that she will damage her voice by singing this aria, and that she should limit herself to age-appropriate pieces.

I am always hungry for knowledge, so I am curious to learn what it is about certain pieces that make them harmful to an immature voice, and a related question: what distinguishes a mature from an immature voice?


----------

